#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-13
<Linaporras> Buenas noches Sergio
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como vas?
<Linaporras> Bien y tú?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, hay... aburrido pero tengo q terminar el taller del sfd jajaja
<SergioMeneses> aunque ahorita ando chateando un rato
<Linaporras> jajajjajajajajja yo también tengo que terminar eso XD
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, jajajaja
<Linaporras> Pregunta
<Linaporras> hoy van a hacer reunión?
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, no... se cambio el horario, o en eso se anda
<SergioMeneses> como a varios no les gusto
<SergioMeneses> Linaporras, nos hablamos luego vale... te cuidas!
<betoamatizta> Buenas tardes
<betoamatizta> Quiero instalar la ultima version del ubuntu, pero me dice que no tengo coneccion a internet
<betoamatizta> Que debo hacer, soy nuevo en esto
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-14
<FABIANGONZALEZ> HOLA
<FABIANGONZALEZ> HOLA
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-15
<anderson212> necesito ayuda  sobre como uistalar un moden huawei en ubuntu 11.4
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-16
<melakjm> me encanta ubunto lo conoci a traves de un amigo quisiera instalarlo en mi pc pero tengo un cafe internet y no se si me funcione con los programas que estan instalados 
<Daken> ¿?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-11
<JP_> buenos dias amigos como puedo acceder a que me obsequien 20 cd de ubuntu para regalarcelos a mi clase de linux? mi numero de telefono es 3114204636 me pueden llamar a las 12md
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-12
<Jefferson> ustedes saben donde encuentro instructivo para compilar kernel de ubuntu linux
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-13
<Fzamora> Buenas Tardes!
<Fzamora> hay alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-16
<dieo> ho
<dieo> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-10
<Ubuntero|94520> Benos dias estoy por instalar por primera vez este sofware , pero necesito ayuda!
<YORK2> HOLA BUENOS DIAS
<Ubuntero|JULIAND> HOLA AMIGOS...
<Ubuntero|JULIAND> ME INTERESARIA INSTALAR UBUNTU EN MI PORTATIL...PERO NO SE SI NECESITA CARACTERISTICAS ESPECIALES Y SI ES COMPATIBLE CON PROGRAMAS QUE TENGO..
<Ubuntero|JULIAND> ALGUIEN ME PODRIA COLAORAR CON ESTO?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-12
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches..
<BartOC3> Buenas noches andresmmujica, killaflintepiclo SergioMeneses ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog
<killaflintepiclo> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<killaflintepiclo> me gustaria saver si esta es la direccion correcta para descargar la ultima version de ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<killaflintepiclo> saber*
 * JHOSMAN llegando tarde
<JHOSMAN> Hay Curoum
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> empecemos!
<JHOSMAN> 1) informe mensual o anual de las actividades del team andresmmujica
<JHOSMAN> ah no
<JHOSMAN> ping ubuntu-co-bot
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot:
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot:  ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #start-meeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#start-meeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> como es?
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: help
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: tiene q arreglarlo...
<JHOSMAN> =( no puedo
<BartOC3> Dale comienza sin el ubuntu-co-bot
<andresmmujica> al fin si cerraron la reunión pasada? esa quedo abierta y no cerro
<JHOSMAN> creo q no se cerró
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: deberia explicar como se hace.
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: ping!
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: commands
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> man ubuntu-co-bot
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: man
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "man" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> x(
<SergioMeneses> ya lo dañaron
<SergioMeneses> =/
<SergioMeneses> btw yo envie a la lista de correos del concilio un mensaje con la configuracion del bot
<BartOC3> Fui yo sorry SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> no funciona SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> =S
<JHOSMAN> ubuntu-co-bot: #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: "#startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> tocó empezar así
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<andresmmujica> el que haya iniciado la vez pasada debe cerrarla.. no se quien fue
<andresmmujica> ni con que nick
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: ?
<JHOSMAN> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> JHOSMAN: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<JHOSMAN> #endmeeting
<andresmmujica> BartOC31 ubuntu-co-bot: ping 01:59
<andresmmujica> ubuntu-co-bot pong 01:59
<andresmmujica> BartOC31 # Startmeeting Reunion del Concilio
<ubuntu-co-bot> andresmmujica: Error: "pong" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> :o ... jum
<andresmmujica> fue BartOC3
<andresmmujica> ponte ese nick
<andresmmujica> y dale el #endmeeting
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: hagale!
<andresmmujica> a ver...
<JHOSMAN> para empezar
<BartOC31> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Sep 12 02:19:31 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-08-29-02.00.moin.txt
<andresmmujica> listo
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<andresmmujica> hagale jhosman
<JHOSMAN> #startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Sep 12 02:19:47 2013 UTC.  The chair is JHOSMAN. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JHOSMAN> 1) informe mensual o anual de las actividades del team andresmmujica
<andresmmujica> ok.
<andresmmujica> entiendo que el tema es pregutna?
<andresmmujica> igual explico
<andresmmujica> formalmente había que hacer un informe mensual de las actividades del locoteam
<andresmmujica> para mantener comunicación con el resto de la comunidad
<andresmmujica> eso es responsabilidad mia
<andresmmujica> pero como soy tan irresponsable lo hice en algunas oportunidades
<andresmmujica> pero no lo volvi a hacer.
<andresmmujica> aparentemente no era solo yo al que le pasaba eso sino a muchos otros locoteams
<linaporras> :o andresmujica
<andresmmujica> y espere ya pego el link
<BartOC3> andresmmujica: pero nosotros no podemos ayudar en eso.. y usted solo envie.. ?
<andresmmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/July2013#Ubuntu_LoCo_Teams
<andresmmujica> BartOC3: claro!! cualquiera puede hacerlo
<andresmmujica> realmente es muy facil
<andresmmujica> lo que venia diciendo es que lastimosamente muy pocos locoteam lo estan haciendo unos 3-4 por mes...
<andresmmujica> y son muchos mas..
<andresmmujica> seguramente SergioMeneses habra tocado ese tema en el lococouncil, lo que entiendo es que estaban revaluando eso.
<andresmmujica> sin emabrgo
<andresmmujica> lo que si hemos hecho
<andresmmujica> ANUALMENTE
<andresmmujica> es un informe
<andresmmujica> resumen
 * SergioMeneses regresa
<andresmmujica> de lo que hicimos en ese año
<andresmmujica> ya hemos hecho unos 2 o 3 reportes..
<andresmmujica> y esos reportes los publicamos por el planet de ubuntu
<andresmmujica> como para darles visibilidad
<andresmmujica> pere ya les muestro uno
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011
<JHOSMAN> ah el año pasado se hizo eso
<JHOSMAN> recuerdo q le ayudé a SergioMeneses :P
<JHOSMAN> en pequeñas cosas
<andresmmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<andresmmujica> y este fue el ultimo que coincidio para el reapproval
<andresmmujica> eso es lo que hemos hecho.
<andresmmujica> uds deciden si retomamos lo del reporte mensual
<andresmmujica> que realmente es algo de 4-5 lineas, nada complejo
<linaporras> qué importancia tiene el reporte mensual?
<andresmmujica> y que formalmente es lo que habría que hacer.
<JHOSMAN> me parece mas productivo anual
<JHOSMAN> todo de un solo tacaso
<andresmmujica> linaporras: en teoría es la base para los reapproval.. pero el lococouncil dejo de mirar eso, o darle tanta importancia
 * SergioMeneses propuso que los reportes fueran semestrales
<andresmmujica> no se si SergioMeneses tenga mas claro cual es el direccionamiento del loco council
<andresmmujica> lo que entiendo es que en este momento no es claro que debemos hacer...
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, claro que si
<SergioMeneses> deje busco la informacion
<SergioMeneses> un segundo
<linaporras> pues Sergio cuéntanos, porque me parecería adecuado señirnos al "deber ser"
<andresmmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting  este es el enlace para el team reporting
<andresmmujica> +1 linaporras
<andresmmujica> debemos seguir el lineamiento que exista actualmente.
<SergioMeneses> que es el deber ser?
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  entiendo que a lo que diga el loco council, o como sea la regla de reportes de los loco teams
<SergioMeneses> miren en resumen... se trabajo en un nuevo healthcheck es lo unico nuevo de momento http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/08/25/new-local-communities-healthcheck/
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  sip, si había visto eso.. lo que buscan es simplificar el modelo....
<SergioMeneses> los reportes siguen igual... porque aun no hemos re-editado esa parte especificamente
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> la idea es abrir mas las puertas a comunidades nuevas
<SergioMeneses> pero ciertos procesos deben mantenerse
<SergioMeneses> como algun tipo de healthcheck
<SergioMeneses> lo mas seguro es que los reportes desaparescan
<SergioMeneses> al menos yo no soy muy partidario de ellos... al menos no mensual
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero tu recomendacion seria no hacer reportes, lo seguimos haciendo anual ???
<JHOSMAN> me gustaría q fuera anual
 * JHOSMAN digo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, como vamos, vamos bien... ahora hay que continuar haciendolos
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, depende lo q diga el LC
<andresmmujica> ok.. es decir que
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> por eso digo "solo digo..."
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, el LC no trabaja al mismo ritmo de la vuds asi q por hay estamos descuadrados
<andresmmujica> mejor dicho....
<andresmmujica> hagamos lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, cada seis meses esta bien
<andresmmujica> voy a preguntar a la lista
<SergioMeneses> hay suficiente material para publicar algo sustancioso
<JHOSMAN> linaporras =(
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, este fds es de jam... seguro nos reunimos los del LC y el CC si quiere cuadro eso alli y tenemos algo mas concreto de una vez
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses asi dejamos ese punto claro
<SergioMeneses> hay lag? o soy yo
<andresmmujica> hola,
<andresmmujica> igual envie correo a la lista preguntando
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, pong
<SergioMeneses> kk
<andresmmujica> y ud aproveche lo que comenta para saber k hacer
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  ping
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: pong
<JHOSMAN> next?
<andresmmujica> adelante JHOSMAN creo que este punto ya quedo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, perfecto
<JHOSMAN> 2)
<JHOSMAN> Software Freedom Day Colombia 2013  BartOC3
<BartOC3> Bueno siempre donde va a participar UCO al Sfd...
<SergioMeneses> en que ciudad?
<BartOC3> Solo que Bogota ?
<JHOSMAN> En Cali vi qtambien
<SergioMeneses> aqui no hay nada este año
<andresmmujica> BartOC3:  hemos hecho muy pocoa publicidad y difusion al evento.  La reunión pasada nos quedamos en el tema de Campus Party y olvidamos darle fuerza al SFD
<JHOSMAN> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2013/Colombia/Cali/CSLC
<andresmmujica> creo que estas semanas que quedan antes del evento debemos meterle toda por las redes sociales y por la lista para promocionar el SFD
<andresmmujica> es nuestra responsabilidad
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  es el colmo! NO Hay nada de info en el sitio web de SFDBogota
<andresmmujica> nosotros halamos mucha gente y debemos apoyarlos con mas vehemencia
<JHOSMAN> si los organizadores no se ponen pilas grave
<JHOSMAN> en as redes sociales se han programado publicaciones enlazando al sitio
<JHOSMAN> donde NO hay info de nada
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: no tengo ni idea.. no soy organizador ni nada...
<JHOSMAN> =S solo el sitio y la fecha
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  yo tampoco
<JHOSMAN> le digo solo lo q puedo ver
<andresmmujica> pues si es lo que tenemos
<JHOSMAN> osea, mas de eso no podemos hacer
<JHOSMAN> si la organizacion de SFDBogota nos e pone pilas
<JHOSMAN> a publicar contenidos
<linaporras> ...frente a eso... yp hablé con el profe Cano... para q me dijera si lo podía apoyar en algo... finalmente etendí que como q eso ya estaba sobre ruedas y ps no había como en q colaborar... yo lamentablemente los sábados no existo... aunque va a ver como un "distribuido" en la U pedagogica...
<JHOSMAN> social media y demás
<andresmmujica> http://sfdbogota.info/sites/default/files/banner/Untitled-1.png
<andresmmujica> vean que ellos usan nuestra foto con orgullo
<andresmmujica> :)
<andresmmujica> debemos corresponderles
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  es la misma foto de todos los años
<andresmmujica> ah
<andresmmujica> jejej
<andresmmujica> no sabia
<JHOSMAN> xD
<BartOC3> y algo del sfd de bogota entiendo q uco no va participar en ponencia?? algo asi vi el muro de forigua ??
<andresmmujica> promocionemos esto http://sfdbogota.info/2013/registro
<SergioMeneses> pero es la unica comunidad que aparece alli =)
<JHOSMAN> ok andresmmujica le diré a Peter q se ponga en esa tarea ;)
<andresmmujica> BartOC3:  yo voy a hacer una conferencia porque forigua me jodio y jodio y rejodio para que les ayudara... la verdad no tenía tiempo pero pues ni modos, cuando toca toca
<JHOSMAN> :O eso es en 10 días
<ofprieot> hola buena noche a todos
<andresmmujica> y cuando publiquen conferencias y talleres también dar buena lora.
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN:  igual dele la mano al peter.. programe sus robots para que twitteen y publiquen en facebook cosas del SFD
<andresmmujica> eso es ya
<JHOSMAN> mañana me pongo en eso
<andresmmujica> respecto a stand de UCO no tengo idea si va a haber o no.. Kristiang me comento algo de eso
<andresmmujica> cristian gaitan  = Kristiang ???
<Kristiang> si si
<andresmmujica> ahh esoo..
<Kristiang> como siempre apoyo eso
<JHOSMAN> eso es un viernes?
<andresmmujica> no se si si puedas montar stand y si tengas gente que apoye??
<Kristiang> y hay estaré
<andresmmujica> gracias Kristiang
<JHOSMAN> 27 de Ago?
<JHOSMAN> SEp
<ofprieot> huy llegue apenas :D yo tengo el pendon del Flisol , yo lo llevo pero no estare en stand uco por esta vez
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: la verdad no tengo claro si es el 27 o el 28....
<Kristiang> JHOSMAN: lo que que vi es viernes y sabado
<ofprieot> ayudo en la organizacion y con almuerzo :D
<andresmmujica> hablando de pendones... DONDE ESTAN??? yo no tengo ninguno!!!!
<linaporras> :o
<JHOSMAN> dos dias?
<JHOSMAN> WDF
<linaporras> es que es el sábad en la piloto
<JHOSMAN> yo tengo el naranja grande
<linaporras> y el viernes en la pedagogica
 * JHOSMAN mierda =( tocó ir
<linaporras> jejeje
<ofprieot> JHOSMAN: es que uno es un preee
<Kristiang> andresmmujica: yo los tengo en
<ofprieot> el propio es el 27
<Kristiang> casa
<JHOSMAN> ah si? jaja Kristiang pensé q los tenia yo
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> el mantel?
<andresmmujica> eran 3 blancos uno naranja y el mantel
<andresmmujica> ofprieot:  cual tiene?
<ofprieot> hamm el que yo tengo es blanco
<Kristiang> JHOSMAN: el mantel no
<Kristiang> ese lo tiene ud
<JHOSMAN> el mantel lo tiene Cris Cobric
<JHOSMAN> yo no tengo malte
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: cual tiene?
<JHOSMAN> pensé q tenia el pendon naranja gigante de UCO
<JHOSMAN> me tocaría ver
<andresmmujica> bueno le recomiendo para saber donde estan
<andresmmujica> Kristiang: cuales tienes?
<Kristiang> yo tengo  un pendon blanco y cd's
<JHOSMAN> entonces creo q yo tengo el naranja
<JHOSMAN> el mantelo lo tiene cobric (no llegó al FLISOL)
<andresmmujica> ok... entonces tenemos 2 blancos.. kobric tiene el mantel desde las velitas.. asumamos que jhosman tiene el naranja... CREO que faltaría un blanco si mal no estoy...
<JHOSMAN> No sé
<andresmmujica> alguno lo tiene?  mañana miro si esta en la oficina.. no me suena...
<JHOSMAN> bueno eso que quede como tarea si?
<JHOSMAN> para esta semana
<andresmmujica> sip
<Kristiang> listo
<JHOSMAN> bueno SFDCali?
<JHOSMAN> nada?
<andresmmujica> hablando de material
<andresmmujica> tengo una caja de dvds
<andresmmujica> y una caja de conference pack con unas cachuchas y stickers
<JHOSMAN> :3
<Kristiang> andresmmujica: yo me encargo del stand el sabado
<andresmmujica> k pensaba enviar cosas al SFD de Cali.. a algun miembro oficial de UCO que las quiera repartir
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica: ecribales al mail q le di
<JHOSMAN> por twitter
<JHOSMAN> por q no han reportado nada
<andresmmujica> ok
<JHOSMAN> SFD creo q no hay mas
<JHOSMAN> o si?
 * JHOSMAN voy el sabado a SFDBogota
 * Kristiang yo igual  SFDbogota :)
<ofprieot> yo tambien pero no se como se pone en lineas verdes ¬¬ jjajjajja
 * andresmmujica yo también.. creo
<andresmmujica> ofprieto /me y lo que quieras decir
 * ofprieot gracias andres
<JHOSMAN> Bueno Next!
<JHOSMAN> 3) Ubuntu Global Jam SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> ah?
 * SergioMeneses no recuerda haber puesto eso...
<ofprieot> eso para que fechas esta? no paso ya :0
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, BartOC3 ?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieot, no... es este fds
<andresmmujica> ni idea pero aproveche SergioMeneses
 * SergioMeneses mira a andresmmujica 
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<BartOC3> andresmmujica:  pues SergioMeneses me comento para hacer la jam virtual via irc+ g+
<SergioMeneses> no se uds pero yo como todo jam me pongo a trabajar en mi casa
<SergioMeneses> podemos hacer algo por g+
<SergioMeneses> o irc
<SergioMeneses> like the old days
<SergioMeneses> yo trabajo en 3 frentes: bugs, testing y documentacion
<SergioMeneses> si necesitan alguna ayuda en eso
 * SergioMeneses recuerda las wikis de JHOSMAN y llora
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> es sencillo... podriamos trabajar un par de horas
<SergioMeneses> si quieren
<JHOSMAN> a mi q me pongan un editor HTML jaja
<SergioMeneses> yo andare disponible =)
<andresmmujica> es una lastima que eso se ha perdido en UCO... ya no se reunen a cacharrear en las Jams....
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, eso seria basicamente
<SergioMeneses> mmm... andresmmujica a mi nunca me funciono el applet de los 5-bugs-day
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero podriamos retomar algo de eso
<andresmmujica> andresmmujica:  a mí si!!!   eso me encantaba y me ayudaba a hacerlo todos los días... pero el idiota de MERESERVOELNOMBRE lo cambio
<andresmmujica> y le cambio la filosofia y las estadisticas
<andresmmujica> y se tiro la motivación
<andresmmujica> pero bueno
<andresmmujica> eso fue hace ya como 3 años...
<andresmmujica> creo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, seeee
 * JHOSMAN Un motivo para q no le de gorra de reemplazo xD
<linaporras> :o
<SergioMeneses> bueno... aqui ya un par de personas se animo, entonces armo el evento y nos vemos por irc
<SergioMeneses> de hay vemos q armamos
<SergioMeneses> envio correo mañana
<BartOC3> +1 me uno SergioMeneses...
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: hagale...  y envie a la lista y hacemos un hangout
<andresmmujica> y descrestamos a esos pelaos
<andresmmujica> para que sepan que es ser geek
<andresmmujica> y nerd
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ud puede estar? sabado o el domingo?
 * JHOSMAN #ñoñodetected >> andresmmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, =/ soy nerd pero si me consigue a Penny
<andresmmujica> hmm el domingo más fácil.
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: ahi le pego mi penny
<andresmmujica> por privado
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, :O
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, listo lo agendo entonces....
<linaporras> domingo
<SergioMeneses> )
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, jajaja good one
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  pues si ud puede programe un par de sesiones los dos dias para ver quien participa...
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, eso
<JHOSMAN> algo mas?
<andresmmujica> nop
<SergioMeneses> cerrado
<JHOSMAN> 4)
<JHOSMAN> Campus Party Colombia 2013 - Participacion  BartOC3
<ofprieot> ofprieot:  /me pagaria por ese privado XD
<BartOC3> Primero, la informacion como se esta manejando por las redes sociales dando informacion que no real de cpco6 eso nos esta dejando mal parado..... hay que tenr cuidado con lo que se dice...sobre el evento...
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: ?
<Kristiang> BartOC3: ???
<JHOSMAN> a q te refieres exactamente?
<linaporras> domingo;o
<linaporras> *digo :o
<BartOC3> Jhosman Vero envio un correo diciendo que el 16 de septiembre envia los nombres de los ganadores... Pero que esta semana se les envie el correo a los ganadores...
<JHOSMAN> si eso lo sé y lo confundí
<JHOSMAN> fue error mio
<JHOSMAN> por ello se envió la aclaración
<JHOSMAN> algo aparte de eso?
 * andresmmujica aclara que no envio nada porno a SergioMeneses. solo la foto de mi penny
<Kristiang> ok
<BartOC3> Porque lo digo porque ese error llego hasta LANeros y a otros foros
<BartOC3> y me comenzaron a preguntar sobre esa informacion... que de donde se habia sacado...
<SergioMeneses> fail
<BartOC3> Segundo
<BartOC3> Las cosas que tengas que preguntarle a Veronica sobre la comunidad preguntalas siempre via correo o por skype no por facebook por el grupo q se armo de las comunidades eso fue algo social.. las cosas de la comunidad se trata entre cpc y nosotros no se deben enterar las demas comunidades
<JHOSMAN> y así fue
<JHOSMAN> en mi mail están hilos de preguntas y respuesta
<JHOSMAN> de las aclaraciones q se pidieron para UCO
<JHOSMAN> que se trataron en la reunión pasasada, por el grupo solo fue lo de la carpa para linaporras y otra cosa q no recuerdo
<BartOC3> Eso se tiene que manejar por correo no en publico que todos se enteraran ya q es un asunto de la comunidad..
<JHOSMAN> nada del otro mundo
<JHOSMAN> insisto, eso se trató por privado por mail
<SergioMeneses> yo pregunto: BartOC3 no era el encargado del campus? o Fernando_  o ando perdido?
<BartOC3> Nos vamos alo anterior te acuerdas que la vez pasada estabamos hablando sobre el adserver corriste enseguida a publicarlo en facebook..
<BartOC3> hasta la misma Vero te dijo que lo trataras por correo..
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<BartOC3> todo lo de la comundiad si trata por correo nada se puede hacer publico... hasta que no se concrete
<andresmmujica> es que a JHOSMAN se le olvidan las embarradas.  La verdad BartOC3 tiene razón.  Es cuestión de analizar la situación antes de actuar, para evitar malentendidos.  no es mas en últimas.
<JHOSMAN> me confundieron
<Fernando_> +1 andresmmujica
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: fácil.. es que por atacado comete errores sencillos, como el de pregutnar cosas por facebook.  es cuestión de tenerlo claro para no repetir el error la próxima vez. no es más.
<Fernando_> SergioMeneses, la ultima vez quedamos en que JHOSMAN continuara con ese tema
<JHOSMAN> entiendo
<JHOSMAN> pero como digo se está realizando todo por mail
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, en Antioquia tenemos un dicho para eso, es que por hacer bonito hizo feo
 * NoVoyaCampus saluda
<andresmmujica> ta bueno el dicho Fernando_
<JHOSMAN> y lo de la fecha de la entrega de las q rifaron si fue error mio (se me cruzaron los cables -  a cualquiera le pasa)
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN:  ahí también se comete otro error.. esos correos deberían ser copiados a la lista del concilio para dejar evidencia publica
<Fernando_> +1 JHOSMAN
<Fernando_> a cualquiera le pasa
<Kristiang> +1 JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> después llega gente como un tal DonChichi y genera traumatismos ;)
<JHOSMAN> pero igual yo aclaré
<Fernando_> por eso no se trata de juzgar a la persona
<BartOC3> tercero..   algo de nosotros las entradas VIP que vamos hacer con eso...
<Fernando_> sino el acto
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Bueno vean
<Fernando_> eso ayuda a que otros no lo cometamos
<NoVoyaCampus> andresmmujica: huy si
<JHOSMAN> con respecto alas entradas
<JHOSMAN> UCO tiene:
<JHOSMAN> 1 entrada (sola)
<JHOSMAN> 2 VIP + Carpa
<JHOSMAN> 10 entradas (Creo q para la gene de medellin q va de visita)
<JHOSMAN> propongo que las 2VIP se entreguen a UCO members q puedan pagar su pasaje
<JHOSMAN> y la entrada q sobra no se
<NoVoyaCampus> 10 entradas a expo no?
<andresmmujica> demosle 2 a NoVoyaCampus por aquello de que a quien no quiere caldo se le dan dos tazas
<Fernando_> demen una a mi
<JHOSMAN> NoVoyaCampus:  si
<JHOSMAN> xD jajaj andresmmujica
 * Kristiang yo quiero ir
<NoVoyaCampus> ahhh
<Fernando_> asi yo entrego la mia de medellinlibre a uno de los pelados dela comunidad
 * NoVoyaCampus yo no
<andresmmujica> +1 Fernando_
<JHOSMAN> Kristiang: quiere ir
<JHOSMAN> y no tiene entrada
<BartOC3> +1 Fernando_
<BartOC3> OJO: Las 10 entradas a la zona expo es por si toca pagar por la zona mientra No ACLARO
 * ofprieot alguien sabe costos de pasajes bogota-medallo?
<Fernando_> la mia puede ser sin carpa, yo solo puedo asistir en las noches
<Fernando_> ofprieot, he pagado en avion a 95
<Fernando_> cada trayecto
<Fernando_> pero es cuestion de suerte
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: la q ud tiene cual es?
<JHOSMAN> con carpa?
<Fernando_> en carro estan como a 70
<JHOSMAN> la podemos cambiar por la entrada UCO sin carpa
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, yo tengo por la comunidad de medellinlibre una con carpa
<JHOSMAN> y UCO queda con 3 con carpa
<JHOSMAN> digo...
<Fernando_> pero la idea de esa es dejarsela a un pelado de aca
<Fernando_> de los del barrio donde trabajamos las redes libres
<Kristiang> +1 Fernando_
<Fernando_> yo ps casi que estoy sin entrada, porque en realidad no puedo asistir mucho
<Fernando_> solo como en las noches
<Fernando_> yo mañana tengo reunión de medellinlibre para hablar ese tema también
 * Kristiang solo me faltaría pedir permiso en la ofi
<JHOSMAN> Pero bueno andresmmujica BartOC3 linaporras Fernando_ JHOSMAN que hacemos con lsa entradas UCO?
<Fernando_> entonces lo que yo digo es que yo no tengo entrada por esa comunidad, si acá sobran entradas yo recibo una, pero sin carpa
<Fernando_> esa le sirve mas a alguien que no tenga donde dormir
<SergioMeneses> bueno y si yo quiero una VIP...
<SergioMeneses> ser VIP me hace chevere cierto?
<andresmmujica> venga pero no entiendo, la reunión pasada no habíamos dicho que con rifas se iban a dar??? a miembros oficiales de uco???
<julianarmando> vip lo unico que tiene es carpa no es mas
<JHOSMAN> nooo
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: y acceso a la zona "VIP" que no conozco
<SergioMeneses> entonces no es tan VIP =/
<julianarmando> si hay zona vip? el año pasado como que no hubo
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  el año pasada.. si habia y mucha comida..xD
<Fernando_> si hubo
<BartOC3> estaba arriba en la arena
<Fernando_> yo tuve vip el año pasado
<Fernando_> comida, una red diferente
<JHOSMAN> =)
<Fernando_> muebles mas comodos
<julianarmando> aaaaaaaa siiiii yo casi no fui, pero este año si hay mucha comida creo que estare alla 24/7
<Fernando_> cosas asi
<Fernando_> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> xD
<Kristiang> +1 julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces si puedo ser VIP
<SergioMeneses> ?
<Fernando_> venga organicemos
 * andresmmujica se pregunta si en la VIP también hacen lap dances ....
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, que entradas tenemos
<Fernando_> para entregar
<JHOSMAN> pues andresmmujica linaporras BartOC3 julianarmando JHOSMAN a quien les damos la VIP
<Fernando_> recuerdeme eso
<Fernando_> por favor
<BartOC3> una SergioMeneses q valla...
 * JHOSMAN andresmmujica jajajajaj xD
<andresmmujica> rifandolas
<andresmmujica> eso no puede ser a dedo
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  vea
<SergioMeneses> yo voy si andresmmujica va
<JHOSMAN> las VIP (considero q es justo) para los UCO members
<andresmmujica> entre miembros oficiales que tengan claro que les toca pagar
<julianarmando> pues de los que estan aqui quien no tiene entrada? osea ya todos tenemos fijo??
<JHOSMAN> preguntar en la lista quienes quieren ir, puede pagar pasaje, costearse su comida y demás----
<JHOSMAN> de ahí deben salir los VIP
 * Kristiang yo pago
<andresmmujica> NoVoyaCampus:  le falta entrada.  si se va a dar a dedo digo que sea a forigua digo a NoVoyaCampus
<andresmmujica> jajajaja
<Fernando_> julianarmando, yo no tengo entrada
 * Kristiang estoy listo  solo me falta el permiso en la ofi
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN:  le entiendo que ud dice que se rife entre los Ubuntu Members o entre los miembros oficiales de UCO
<JHOSMAN> UCO Members
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members#active
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: yo estoy de acuerdo.  eso debería rifarse entre los uco members
<julianarmando> pero digamos fernando, con todo el respeto, como va a ir de noche y esas cosas, puede aplicar para un pase de prensa no? es casi lo mismo
<andresmmujica> noo
<andresmmujica> pero eso es el concilio...
<SergioMeneses> o0
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  +1 uno Fernando_ ese le puede servir..
<andresmmujica> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+members#active
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  de q sirve rifar, si no pueden ir? (pagar los gastos) la revenden o se la dan a otro
<andresmmujica> estos..
<Fernando_>  julianarmando si señor
<Kristiang> +1 JHOSMAN
<Fernando_> buen dato
<Fernando_> gracias
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  si esos
<Fernando_> no habia caido en cuenta
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_:  si
<JHOSMAN> usted puede entrar cmo prensa UCO
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN:  la condicion es que no la revendan y que si van a participar en la rifa deben saber k deben costearse los gastos
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  nadie garntiza eso
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, como hacemos?
<Fernando_> JHOSMAN, hablamos de eso por gtalk
<Fernando_> para que sigamos con el tema de acá
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: igual deberiamos apuntarle a que se aumenten los miembros oficiales con la rifa...  porque tamos en 68.. y teniamos 76 el año pasado... :'(
<JHOSMAN> bueno entonces q
<JHOSMAN> lanzamos la promo así?
<JHOSMAN> con un GDocs?
<andresmmujica> como es así ?
<JHOSMAN> UCO Members, hacer un random y ya?
<SergioMeneses> una rifa para aumentar miembros oficiales... que fail =/
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  no me parece por lo que dijo andresmmujica de vender la entrada
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, no le veo razon... no seria una motivacion real para ser miembro
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  jajaja.. pero que se le ocurre?  a mi me parece bien.. k se unan
<SergioMeneses> no
<JHOSMAN> a mi tampocoo
<JHOSMAN> osea, me registro como UCO member me voy al campus y ya?
<JHOSMAN> pff
<SergioMeneses> a mi no se me ocurre nada... pero no ando de acuerdo con eso, aunque soy solo 1 sin voto en el concilio
<julianarmando> igual personas que se hagan miembros lo qe logramos son miembros muertos, miembros que son miembros mientras el sorteo y ya
<andresmmujica> julianarmando:  bueno eso es verdad ...
<ofprieot> si + julianarmando
<andresmmujica> y el tema del stand?? no ibamos a darle a los que montaran el stand ?
<JHOSMAN> exacto
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  entre los mismos q estemos allá
<JHOSMAN> la cuestión es el gsto de transporte
<JHOSMAN> no creo q nadie pague por ir a estar en stand jeje
<Fernando_> +1 Ububo
<Fernando_> +1 julianarmando
<andresmmujica> le apuesto k kristiang si
 * Kristiang yo soy stand  cpco
<andresmmujica> pero bueno, que hacemos entonces?
<JHOSMAN> VIP UCO Members
<Fernando_> ps primero consultar quienes pueden participar
<andresmmujica> +1 Fernando_
<JHOSMAN> bueno si
<julianarmando> y seguros que si hay 3 entradas? 2 vip y una normalita ?
<linaporras> yo digo que se haga como alguien propuso en la lista... que se vuelva uco member y haga algo x Ubuntu... mejor dicho le ponemos una meta de Karma o lago así jejeje
<ofprieot> si Fernando_ eso mismo iva a decir yo por que de mi parte por motivos laborales y de u grave
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, nooo por karma no
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  no
<Fernando_> pero el tiempo es muy poco lina
<SergioMeneses> llega la ubuconla y no tiene ni 100
<linaporras> *y necesito carpa XD :p, y ps Fernando yo acabo de registrarme para prensa de Uco...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  es VIP!
<ofprieot> jajaj SergioMeneses eso es verdad
<linaporras> momento no entendí el no tuyo Jhos...?
<Fernando_> yo voy a ver si me registro como prensa tambien
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  pueden ir varios de prensa
<JHOSMAN> presentando una carta con el logo de UCO a la entrada
<linaporras> Super!...x ahí hay un form :p Jhos tiene la URL :)
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_: registrese en http://www.campus-party.com.co/webapp/prensa/registro
<andresmmujica> lo que propone linaporras del karma tiene sentido... porque no les gusta?
<JHOSMAN> tipo de medio: Sitio web
<JHOSMAN> por el tiempo
<linaporras> y pones la dir de u-co
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN:  mejor!!! así les toca esforzarse más !!!
<linaporras> ps miren lo del karma sería genial, y q se las ganen los q mas karma acumulen
<linaporras> jeje
<andresmmujica> +1 linaporras
<andresmmujica> me parece buena idea. una carrera de karma
<andresmmujica> tiene que ser miembro oficial uco
<JHOSMAN> aja
<andresmmujica> y ganar karma como sea por answers, traducciónes, bugs ,etc
<linaporras> porque asi son miembros probablemente temporales pero al menos aportaron algo. y q vendan o hagan lo q quieran con la entrada ps ahí si complejo...
<andresmmujica> y que arranque este FDS en el Global JAm
<andresmmujica> y se unen todas las cosas
<andresmmujica> me gusta esa idea!  +1 linaporras
<andresmmujica> :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, y cuanto karma?
<julianarmando> <linaporras> apoyando a lina si, aguanta hacer una carrera no se si de karma porque el karma como que no sube de una y luego se pierde (maldito karma)
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: se la gana el que mas haga
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, bueno suena logico
<andresmmujica> julianarmando:  es decir que esta de acuerdo???
<andresmmujica> yuupiiiiii!!!
<andresmmujica> me parece super cheveree!
<andresmmujica> la carrera del karma
<julianarmando> jaja el que mas carma tenga de aqui al 20  o al jueves, claro a mi me parece genial
<linaporras> jaja no eso pasa un tiempo como un meso y luego se pierde...
<andresmmujica> por el campus party
<andresmmujica> linaporras: igual no importa porque como tu misma dices, hicieron un aporte...
<linaporras> si el q mas karma tenga ps cuántas entradas son, 2?
<andresmmujica> exacto primer y segundo lugar!
<linaporras> los que tengan más karma se las llevan..
<andresmmujica> que dicen?
<JHOSMAN> yo tengo como 200 :P
<julianarmando> toca tener claro que el codigo se vence el 20 osea que hay que hacer el cierre por ahi el 19
<linaporras> y as entradas de la zona expo... hum podríamos mirar como hacer alguna otra cosa... ***lina pensando
<linaporras> ps declaramos a Sergio fuera de concurso jajaja :p
<SergioMeneses> es porque soy negro?
<linaporras> sip, tiene razón Julián!
<JHOSMAN> #vote Cantidad de karma por entrada CPCO6
<ubuntu-co-bot> Please vote on: Cantidad de karma por entrada CPCO6
<ubuntu-co-bot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<linaporras> jajaja no porque eres super sergio jejeje
<Fernando_> cuanto se demora en actualizar el karma?
<linaporras> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from linaporras
<BartOC3> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from BartOC3
 * ofprieot jaja sergio
<JHOSMAN> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from JHOSMAN
<NoVoyaCampus> 2
<JHOSMAN> NoVoyaCampus: lero lero xD
<NoVoyaCampus> .01
<julianarmando> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> lol
<NoVoyaCampus> 1/2
<BartOC3> linaporras:  este año todavia no hay entradas a la zona Expo porque posiblemente no van a comprar...
<NoVoyaCampus> +1/2
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1/2 received from NoVoyaCampus
<BartOC3> va a cobrar
<linaporras> jajaj novoyacampus ya me das es tristeza
<Fernando_> +1
<ubuntu-co-bot> +1 received from Fernando_
<linaporras> ahhh oks
<linaporras> super...
<NoVoyaCampus> Fuckyeah
<NoVoyaCampus> linaporras: gracias :)
<JHOSMAN> #endvote
<ubuntu-co-bot> Voting ended on: Cantidad de karma por entrada CPCO6
<ubuntu-co-bot> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<ubuntu-co-bot> Motion carried
<linaporras> ehh super,
<BartOC3> Listo sigamos q es retarde...
<linaporras> listones
<JHOSMAN> gracias ubuntu-co-bot =)
<linaporras> entonces a haer publicidad
<Fernando_> ok
<JHOSMAN> Quien envia eso a la lista?
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica: ?
<linaporras> el patrón, el debe ser muy leído !
<andresmmujica> +1
<JHOSMAN> listo?
<JHOSMAN> 5)
<JHOSMAN> Proyectos UbuntuColombia
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3:
<BartOC3> dejamos ese par ala proxima es muy tarde..
<andresmmujica> nah!!
<andresmmujica> estamos en jhosman-co que lo envie jhosman que es el que ha hablado del Campus PArty por todo lado!
 * ofprieot demole hasta las 11 ejejee
<linaporras> ps ahí.. yo quisiera proponer un proyecto para q nos prepararamos para presentar el LPI1
<linaporras> jajajajja no que lo envíe el patr
<linaporras> *patrón!
 * NoVoyaCampus no recomienda la lpi
<andresmmujica> linaporras: excelente idea pero te lo cambio por el RHCE.. el LPI1 no sirve para nada
<ofprieot> huyyyy linaporras me encanta esa idea
<NoVoyaCampus> andresmmujica: +100000000000000000000000000000000000
<linaporras> bueno esta bien
<linaporras> el de red hat
 * ofprieot huyyy revisandoo. andresmmujica cuanto esta costando?
<linaporras> pero patrón usted me da mini asesorías, yo me pongo juiciosa y adelanto los contenidos, y propongo sesiones semanales o quincenales, virtuales!
<SergioMeneses> bueno y q paso con la reunion?
<SergioMeneses> o me perdi de nuevo?
<JHOSMAN> orden!
<JHOSMAN> xD
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: buena pregunta... ese moderador...
<JHOSMAN> bueno yo lo envio
 * JHOSMAN okay
<linaporras> estoy proponiendo un proyecto :)
 * JHOSMAN no puedo llevar a mi perrita a dormir por que se arma el alboroto!
<NoVoyaCampus> CsarGomez: kiubo
<ofprieot> estamos en ella vamos en proyecto -->propuesta certificacion RHCE
<linaporras> jajajajaja
<CsarGomez> NoVayaCampus: todo bien :P?
<linaporras> qué dice patrón, ¿cómo está de tiempo?
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: ya lo estoy escribiendo en el correo
<linaporras> ps solo pa' q me de tips...
<JHOSMAN> CsarGomez: NoVoyaCampus >> #ubuntu-co
<linaporras> (un paréntesis, van a hacer el MesTIC )
<andresmmujica> linaporras: sip, claro.  no tengo tiempo pero les puedo decir donde esta la docuemntacion de los cursos
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  dicen q si pero jumm
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: preguntale a @sp1b0t
<NoVoyaCampus> linaporras: si octubre
<NoVoyaCampus> y eso lo hace alta consejeria d elas tic
<linaporras> na yo voy a hablar con el coorinador jejej :p
<linaporras> bueno entonces patrón, me regala las indicaciones por mail y yo empiezo a trabajar
<NoVoyaCampus> es que la alcaldia quiere mostar un verdadero evento de inclusion
<JHOSMAN> sigamos ...
<CsarGomez> uy que pena patron: JHOSMAN
<CsarGomez> vemos ps
<JHOSMAN> o.O
 * linaporras slaps NoVoyaCampus around a bit with a large trout
<linaporras> NoVoyaCampus me siento muy incluida en el #MESTIC, puff (sarcasmo)
<BartOC3> Sigamos es tarde llevamos 2 años...
<BartOC3> perdon 2 horas
<BartOC3> XD
<linaporras> :o x Dios!
<NoVoyaCampus> linaporras: bmFuYW5hbmE=
 * ofprieot jaja BartOC3
<JHOSMAN> vamos en proyectos...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  andresmmujica?
<BartOC3> podcast??
<NoVoyaCampus> linaporras: eSB5byBhdW4gbWFzIGVuIGNhbXB1cw==
<NoVoyaCampus> BartOC3: la reunion de proyectos quedo suspendida
<linaporras> y ps ese sería mi proyecto, y apoyar la cobertura de prensa en Campus... y ps esta vez si me apersonaría del lanzamiento en Bogotá... pero la hacemos viernes o domingo... (domingo como pa un asado o algo así)
<NoVoyaCampus> la ultima vez que hubo
<linaporras> julianarmando
<Fernando_> lso dejo
<JHOSMAN> el Podcast julianarmando ya está montado
<Fernando_> me toca trabajar
<Fernando_> que les rinda
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/podcast
<Fernando_> yo reviso el log
<NoVoyaCampus> Fernando_: mire el canal
<NoVoyaCampus> de uco
<NoVoyaCampus> lol
<JHOSMAN> =) quedó lindo
<linaporras> :o :( ya no nos quiere fernando :(
<linaporras> :p
<julianarmando> okas listo
<JHOSMAN> me escriberon un mail de VE
<JHOSMAN> no se si lo vieron
<JHOSMAN> q quieren montar algo en el podcast
<linaporras> sip lo vi! me pareció super!
<JHOSMAN> no tengo nad amas de proyectos....
<JHOSMAN> algo mas'
<JHOSMAN> ?
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica:  BartOC3 Kristiang linaporras NoVoyaCampus ofprieot SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> no por mi parte JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> no por mi
<NoVoyaCampus> Saludo andresmmujica BartOC3 JHOSMAN Kristiang ofprieot SergioMeneses ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog que dureman, y miren a ver si reprograman la reunion de proyectos
<linaporras> jajajajaj
<JHOSMAN> Bueno, entonces creo q no es mas
<linaporras> bueno q duerman
<JHOSMAN> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Sep 12 04:00:15 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-09-12-02.19.moin.txt
<linaporras> andresmujica ahora me ignora :(
<JHOSMAN> =)
<SergioMeneses> nso vemos
<BartOC3> +a bueno +1 lo q dice NoVoyaCampus
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  voy a ver como conseguimos nuestras camisetas!
<BartOC3> proximo moderador..
<linaporras> nos vemos en campus...
<linaporras> :)
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: ?
<linaporras> blanquitas, q no sean negras
<linaporras> sip
<andresmmujica> la gran mayoria esta en karma 0
<NoVoyaCampus> Nos vemos en SFD ma sbien
<linaporras> hagale ps
<andresmmujica> muy pocos tiene
<linaporras> a ese no voy ..
<JHOSMAN> proximo moderador linaporras?
<NoVoyaCampus> Por que a campus ira ...
<linaporras> sip
<linaporras> xq es sabaado y no puedo
<BartOC3> nos vemos
<NoVoyaCampus> Chao
 * Kristiang  subiendo karma en 123
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, en serio?
<ofprieot> yummm
<linaporras> sip, de karma andamos mal
<linaporras> toca trabajarle a eso
<linaporras> un abrazo pa tooos y q duerman!
<ofprieot> lo mismo un gusto
<andresmmujica> linaporras:  es el next moderator
<SergioMeneses> tabla a todos
<linaporras> sip!
<linaporras> Tabla, mucha tabla
<Ubuntero|79984> Hola buenas tardes, quiero saber que tal va ubuntu en un portatil samsung con porcesador AMD Apu E1-1200 con chip de video ATI 7310
<Ubuntero|79984> aún hay problemas con los controladores ATI libres
<Ubuntero|79984> gracias por la respuesta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-13
<Ubuntero|27809> hola?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-09-11
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> NIGHTY
<linaporras> Hasta la ultima reunión....
<Bart2> Buenas noches andresmujica CarlosNeyPastor linaporras ubuntulog
<linaporras> Hola Bart2
<andresmujica> Hola Bart2 linaporras
<linaporras> Hola andresmujica
<linaporras> y entonces... será que para variar no va a venir el resto...
<andresmujica> es como cuando un empleado renuncia y no se va ahí mismo…
<Bart2> :s
 * SergioMeneses saluda a los presentes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Bart2 linaporras saludos
<SergioMeneses> hasta ahora salgo de la oficina
<linaporras> Saludos SaMe
<linaporras> naaa hasta el último día sufrimos por la assitencia
<andresmujica> o/
<linaporras> EPIC FAIL
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, saludos!
<Bart2> Saludos SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pues uds diran si aprovechamos unos 15min y revisamos pendientes
<SergioMeneses> saludos Bart2
<linaporras> Pues me parecería buena idea
<andresmujica> EL PENDIENTE GRANDE ES EL REAPROVAL, LE IBA A PREGUNTAR A SergioMeneses porque no estan apareciendo programación de reuniones del loco council
<andresmujica> perdon por las mayusculas
<linaporras> Same al fin que pasó con el seguimiento a proyectos... iniciaste eso...?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ahora se maneja casi todo por el bug
<andresmujica> es decir que no hay reunión????
<SergioMeneses> a menos que el team la solicite
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> y la vamos a solicitar:???
<linaporras> Entonces... y Bart nunca me respondió si poníamos el pedazo de la Ubucon en inglés...
<linaporras> SAme sería necesario?
<Bart2> linaporras:  que toca poner in ingles ??
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si ya lo empece pero no esta terminado, pero esta andando... espero entregar eso pronto pero hay hasta cosas que ni recordaba
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo diria que lo mejor es el bug , pero como uds decidan
<SergioMeneses> seria bueno hacer mencion a la ubucon,
<Bart2> linaporras: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2014#UbuCon_Latinoamerica_2014
<Bart2> no tengo tiempo de pasarlo a ingles.. ahi esta la info en español..
<Bart2> y me tocaria buscar donde deje los graficos de la ubucon para traducirlos..
<SergioMeneses> los graficos pueden estar en espa;ol
<linaporras> yo dije que lo pasba
<linaporras> que solo tradujeras los gráficos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<linaporras> lo dije hace siglos y nunca me respondiste...
<Bart2> Creo q los graficos pueden quedar en español
<Bart2> asi como estaban los de bogotamesh
<Bart2> estaban en español
<linaporras> a mi me parece más homogeneo todo en inglés...
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, seria lo ideal
<linaporras> por eso lo digo
<Bart2> linaporras:  tocaria tambien entonces traducir lo de facebook y demas
<linaporras> Bart2, creo que si lo podemos hacer mejor, porqué no hacerlo
<linaporras> sip
<andresmujica> pues normalmente hemos puesto en ingles y en español.  Si se tiene la fuente de los graficos y el tiempo para traducirlos de una, pero en ultimas lo mas importante es el texto
<linaporras> eso le dije a Jhsoman, pero si el no l hace eso si lo puedo hacer yo, mientras que con la Ubucon ps no puedo...
<andresmujica> como la wiki NO es para lucirnos sino para dejar testimonio que sirva para el futuro es bueno ponerlo en ambos idiomas
<Bart2> andresmujica: es el problema no tengo la fuente donde saque los graficos..
<linaporras> Esa idea me encanta... y mucho...
<linaporras> mmm Bart... xq?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad nuestra wiki es bastante buena
<SergioMeneses> yo no le veo ningun inconveniente
<Bart2> linaporras: mi computador se daño y se me perdieron todos los archivos...
<Bart2> y me tocaria tabular todo nuevamente y me demoro casi 4 horas en hacerlo..
<andresmujica> venga no se compliquen la vida.
<linaporras> :o
<andresmujica> si tenemos fuentes y tiempo se traduce
<andresmujica> pero como no las tenemos listo se queda asi
<andresmujica> lo importante es que el texto quede en ambos idiomas
<andresmujica> y eso si falta hasta donde he visto
<linaporras> Ok
<andresmujica> pero creo que entre Lina y yo lo sacamos rapido.
<linaporras> entonces ps iniciaré la traducción pero ya mañana... :p
<linaporras> con la ayuda de andresmujica
<andresmujica> sipi
<andresmujica> lina
<linaporras> bueno entonces pongamonos una meta para pasar eso al lococuncil
<linaporras> *council
<andresmujica> lo que hago usualmente es copiar el mismo wiki en español y ponerle separador
<andresmujica> y poner los dos indices
<andresmujica> *hacemos*
<Bart2> perfecto andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> :)
<linaporras> Sip
<linaporras> +10
<linaporras> fechas entonces para seguir el proceso!
<Bart2> Que otro punto hay pendiente
<andresmujica> listado postulantes
<andresmujica> y fecha de votaciones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, armar las votaciones
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q las elecciones deberian empezar los mas pronto posible
<linaporras> si las lanzo hoy
<linaporras> por una semana
<Bart2> - Brayan Bautista: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/braybaut - https://launchpad.net/~braybaut
<Bart2> - Oscar Fabian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ofp.prieto - https://launchpad.net/~ofp-prieto
<Bart2> - Peter Escamilla Mahecha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pescamillam - https://launchpad.net/~pescamillam
<Bart2> -
<linaporras> es el tiempo que habíamos definido
<SergioMeneses> perfecto linaporras
<Bart2> - José Luis C. - https://launchpad.net/~jlcmux - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jlcmux
<Bart2> - Liliana Moreno: https://launchpad.net/~lilianamoreno - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LilianaMoreno
<linaporras> SaMe cual es el procedimiento para terminar el tema del reapproval
<linaporras> ?
<Bart2> - Sergio meneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses - https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
<Bart2> - Jose AHumada https://launchpad.net/~bartochttp://wiki.ubuntu.com/kcbart
<Bart2> Diego Forigua : https://launchpad.net/~ingforigua
<Bart2> Creo que todos cumplen con los requisitos..
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, debemos decir en el bug que queremos continuar el proceso y pues enviamos nuestra wiki, el lococouncil nos respondera con sus ideas/preguntas y tenemos que solucionarlas ... al final se vota y listo
<SergioMeneses> eso debe durar una semana max
<andresmujica> cual es el wiki de forigua?
<linaporras> ok entnces andrew, propongamonos terminar la  Wiki a más tardar este fin de semana, qué dices andresmujica?
<Bart2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua
<andresmujica> oki
<linaporras> Pienso que deberíamos solicitar que todos tengan actualizados su perfiles y que las propeustas esén en las wikis personales
<linaporras> dar dos días para eso e iniciar votaciones
<linaporras> q dicen?
<andresmujica> si, me parece bien
<andresmujica> revisando solo hay 2 actualizadas recientemente
<andresmujica> el resto lleva al menos 6 meses sin tocar la wiki
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero actualizar la wiki en dise;no o contenido?
<andresmujica> ?
<andresmujica> supongo que contenido
<SergioMeneses> yo en 6 meses hago lo mismo q aparece alli
<andresmujica> para que diseño?
<SergioMeneses> asi q no tendria nada nuevo q poner
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> ah bueno agregar una mencion a la ubuconla
<andresmujica> cual es el problema SergioMeneses??
<SergioMeneses> no no hay problema, estoy respondiendo a lo que dices que hay wikis que no se actualizan hace 6 meses
<andresmujica> bueno la suya es hace 10 meses
<andresmujica> pero el punto no es ese
<andresmujica> lo que dice linaporras es valido
<SergioMeneses> jaajaja
<andresmujica> que la actualicen con lo de la postulacion
<andresmujica> creo que es sano
<andresmujica> o no?
<Bart2> andresmujica:  +1
<linaporras> 100% de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> de una!
<SergioMeneses> :_
<SergioMeneses> :)
<linaporras> entonces yo les escribiré un correo a cada uno mencionando que aceptamos la postulación e invitándolos a actualizar las wikis.
<andresmujica> hmm, igual es mejor publico
<andresmujica> que armes el correo
<linaporras> y así en dos días lanzamos la votación, la votación tendrá 1 semana completa para votar como habíamos qeudado. Andrew me dice que Launchpad solo permite votar poruna persona entonces ser´a así...
<andresmujica> diciendo que los candidatos son tales y tales
<linaporras> okis
<linaporras> me parece muy bien!
<andresmujica> que a tal fecha deben actualizar su wiki
<linaporras> menos trabajo XD....
<Bart2> linaporras:  mejor hagamos eso publico..
<linaporras> bueno iniciaré ese proceso
<andresmujica> que a partir de dicha fecha se lanzaran las votaciones durante x tiempo
<linaporras> andresmujica nos repartimos pa traducir? o?
<linaporras> y algún otro tema?
<andresmujica> sip, pero tu haces la copia y el indice y sobre eso yo trabajo mi partecita
<andresmujica> este findesemana estare en medellin
<andresmujica> de viernes a lunes
<andresmujica> entonces tendré muy poco tiempo
<SergioMeneses> :o
<andresmujica> #maratondelasflores #42k
<linaporras> jajajajajjaja osea... andrew
<linaporras> que pena
<SergioMeneses> que bien! andresmujica
<linaporras> jajaj bueno yo le trabajo el fin de semana y mañana en la noche
<andresmujica> vale
<andresmujica> bueno sigamos.
<andresmujica> sobre el tema de las postulaciones
<andresmujica> hay un par de observaciones que yo considero debo hacer.
<linaporras> y ps hasta donde llegue, le echas un revisón apra control de calidad y le metemos la ficha la otra semana para que esté listo !
<linaporras> u actualizamos el buc
<andresmujica> linaporras:  listo
<linaporras> :D
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<andresmujica> entonces decía… que el tema de SteveBallmer muestra un mal bastante grave que aqueja a la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmujica> lastimosamente hay un grupo dentro de la comunidad
<linaporras> dejamos 3 días para que tengan el sábado?
<andresmujica> sip linaporras..
<linaporras> para la actualziación... continua andres
<andresmujica> gracias
 * JHOSMAN Hellow!
<Guest18520> Se sabe desde hace decadas que el "grupo" son dos personas :p
<Bart2> andresmujica: eso me parece una falta de respecto con la comunidad hay tiempo para todo..
<andresmujica> entonces decia que ese grupo o personas que estan en la comunidad en vez de construir, destruyen.   Lastimosamente no son pocos y creo que harán mucho daño en el futuro.
<andresmujica> es correcto Bart2
<andresmujica> lo malo es que las personas que hacen eso estan muy metidos en la comunidad y son lideres negativos
<SergioMeneses> :(
<andresmujica> que su objetivo es figurar
<andresmujica> para recibir glorias
<andresmujica> en vez de empujar y ayudar
<andresmujica> la reacción que tuve fue la que considere correcta para proteger a la comunidad
<andresmujica> y pues los gringos fueron capaces de ver lo que yo veia y actuaron acorde
<andresmujica> pero no deja de preocuparme que visiones como esa sigan estando allí y pues invaliden lo que ocurre.
<andresmujica> Afortunadamente la recepción general de la comunidad fue de rechazo primordialmente
<andresmujica> al punto que no llegó Bill Gates
<andresmujica> como fue anunciado al decir que esperaban a dos amigos… o algo así.
<andresmujica> pero bueno.  Creo que se controlo el asunto, pero es importante tener presente que esta allí y que seguira estando.
<linaporras> andrew, cuál es tú propuesta frente a este tema?
<andresmujica> que ojala el concilio que venga no se dejará llevar por esa visión tan gris y llena de odio que se veia en esa postulación.
<andresmujica> y que tampoco se deje llevar por el sectarismo que destruye comunidades
<andresmujica> propuesta como tal, sería que deben ser capaces de tomar decisiones radicales y fuertes al momento de proteger a la comunidad, me refiero al concilio
<andresmujica> creo que debemos ser conscientes de que si bien son cerca de 70 miembros oficiales
<andresmujica> hay como 1400 por lista de correo
<andresmujica> y como 6000 por redes sociales.
<andresmujica> esa cifra es bestial. (perdón la palabra)
<Bart2> Pido la palabra o/ cuando andresmujica termine
<andresmujica> y pues eso hace que esta comunidad sea objetivo de personas a las que le interesa sacar provecho de todo tipo, por lo que es deber del concilio impedir que esas cosas ocurran… obviamente la línea es dificil y más dificil aún hacer juicios al respecto.  Pero creo que lo importante es que el concilio debe pensar en la comunidad y en como ayudarla a ser fuerte, sin necesidad de figuras, ni en posición de mando, como ya lo h
<andresmujica> Bart2:  dale…
<andresmujica> porque sino sigo...
<andresmujica> hahahaha
<Bart2> Pienso que este pequeño impase, se debe presentar un presedente.
<andresmujica> y si me falta algo que decir, pero antes prefiero comentarios ya que es tocando otro tema
<Bart2> Deberiamos informar si se sabe quien esta detras de eso y suspenderlo de las actividades que integren a la comunidad y a las personas involucradas.
<Bart2> Es poco drastica pero es mi punto de vista.
<Bart2> listo andelante andresmujica o alguien mas tiene algo q decir
<JHOSMAN> no
<SergioMeneses> a mi me parece que se actuó bien, a la altura
<SergioMeneses> el que no quiere colaborar con la comunidad es porque no quiere ser parte de ella
<andresmujica> Bart2:  lo malo es que no tendríamos como probar cosas así… uno puede inferir por lenguaje usado, tono y destilación de odio quien escribió eso, y quien lo acompaño, pero de ahí a tener como probar que fue pepito y fulanito es muy dificil.
<andresmujica> Los gringos decían que deberían escribirse blogpost sobre lo que ocurrió, por eso le decía a sergio en un correo que escribiera sobre eso,..  estoy de acuerdo con Bart2 sobre sentar el precedente, creo que se hizo, pero es bueno comunicarlo.
<Bart2> aaa perfecto andresmujica pense que se tenia prueba de los hechos.. pero sin pruebas no se puede realizar nada
<Bart2> solo dejar un presendete con un comunicado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, algo para el planet?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: si.. yo creo que sería valido…
<Bart2> me parece valido..
<Bart2> andresmujica:  tenia algo mas que decir
<SergioMeneses> El sabado si alcanzo a terminar lo de la ubuconla monto algo
<SergioMeneses> sino entre semana
<andresmujica> vale SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> sip Bart2 ..
<andresmujica> bueno, ahora tengo también tengo una chochera para decir, harta, pero también creo que es importante decirla ..
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hagale
<JHOSMAN> La chorrera mejor por la lista no?
<SergioMeneses> que estamos todos
<JHOSMAN> si hay q discutir de una, si no ps por la lista
<andresmujica> hahah nop… es que sería mas jarto por la lista...
<andresmujica> y no es chochera
<andresmujica> chorrera
<andresmujica> es CHOCHERIA
<andresmujica> por lo viejito
<linaporras> jajajja
<JHOSMAN> jaja hagale ps
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hagale
<Bart2> andresmujica:  hagale por aqui
<linaporras> bueno hagale... sin anestesia sumercé :p
<Bart2> esta bien
<linaporras> (mientras tanto ya se ha enviado el correo sobre las wikis, porfa leánlo todos)
<linaporras> Momento de suspenso!
<linaporras> waaa
<linaporras> andres botelo ya
<linaporras> que tengo sueñito.....
<linaporras> suspenso
<JHOSMAN> se supone q 2 de ellos no quedará verdad?
<linaporras> 3, xq son 8 y solo hay 5 cupos
<andresmujica> Respecto a las postulaciones del concilio, hubiese preferido que gallardamente todos le dieran paso a un grupo nuevo de gente, realmente no estoy de acuerdo en especifico con la postulación de SergioMeneses ya que en mi opinión las fortalezas de sergio  deberían buscar apoyar mas a que la comunidad crezca y se forjen nuevos líderes, ya que ud sergio es un lider de facto y creo que el concilio y la comunidad lo necesitan ma
<linaporras> no que suspenso tan berraco ome
<linaporras> se te cortó el mensaje andresmujica
<andresmujica> en donde se cortó linaporras
<JHOSMAN> ok
<Bart2> andresmujica: y la comunidad lo necesitan ma...
<andresmujica> creo que el concilio y la comunidad lo necesitan mas afuera ayudando y construyendo, que figurando.  Cuando yo entré a este cuento solo había una persona que empujaba y halaba… hoy ya son más de 10 si contamos a los postulantes nuevos y a los miembros actuales del concilio sin contarnos los viejos y sin contar a los que empujan y halan y no se postularon.  Sin embargo entiendo perfectamente que tiene mucho mas por dar y
<linaporras> se cortó de nuevo andresmujica recvsa
<linaporras> erfectamente que tiene mucho mas por dar y
<linaporras> se cortó ahí
<andresmujica> dar y pues de hecho eso es necesario.  Por favor no lo tome a mal, creo que es preferible decirselo de frente para que conozca mi opinion.  Igual creo en ud y se que a medida que avance tendrá claro este tipo de cosas que digo aquí.
<linaporras> Yo considero que Same debería jalonar más aportes internacionales, él lo ha hehco y sería interesante que lgorar que más gente de Uco lo lograra... creo que eso ya lo había dicho, y comparto la opinión de andrew
<linaporras> Silencio total... chicos, reanimación
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: tiene razón
<SergioMeneses> pues yo no me considero una persona meramente de figuraciones , de ser asi no me postularia o me hubiera postulado para la segunda vez.
<SergioMeneses> no se como estando en el concilio se figure mas de lo que se trabaja
<SergioMeneses> pero si uds mis pares lo consideran apropiado, entonces lo hare. Para evitar cualquier problema que eso pueda involucrar
<linaporras> Yo te insto nuevamente a jalonar aportes hacia afuera...
<linaporras> para mi eso es lo más importante, que tú estés es una nota, que ayudes a que más gente pueda estar eso sería excepcional, grande, importante, trascendental
<SergioMeneses> siempre he estado para la comunidad cuando me lo han solicitado, no es nada para cortarse las venas
<linaporras> jajajaj SaMe, no es que estés es que lideres y promuevas. Yo también estoy aquí. eso no es suficiente. NO es suficiente para alguien de tú nivel! (no te molestes, tú tienes un ato nivel en UCo y por eso creo que puedes liderar más)
<linaporras> *alto nivel en Ubuntu  a nivel internacional
<SergioMeneses> no estoy molesto
<JHOSMAN> sale hasta en el UbuntuBook y todo
<SergioMeneses> desde el 2012, eso es viejo jaja
<andresmujica>  SergioMeneses, ud ya se postulo, no creo que deba retirarse por lo que yo diga o piense, estoy seguro que a medida que avance entenderá mi pensamiento.  Creo que ud es un motor gigantesco para esta comunidad, que de hecho es la cara en gran medida de nosotros, por eso es que digo lo que digo.  Ud no necesita estar en el concilio para ser SergioMeneses ni para que sus aportes sean valiosos.  Vuelvo y repito a medida que avanc
<andresmujica> ay SergioMeneses pero es que ud no se ayuda…  :(
<andresmujica> bueno.
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<linaporras> jajaj si es que osea SaMe, como creo habertelo dicho antes, espero más de ti, y sé que puedes dar más. Para eso no tienes que estar en el concilio, pero eres libre de hacerlo. Mi punto es que jalines para que la gente tambi;en alcance tu nivel. Que lideres eso, que propongas, que sea una meta.
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio muchachos entiendo el punto
<linaporras> otra vez se cortó en vuelvo y repito andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, fresco
<andresmujica>  Vuelvo y repito a medida que avance creo que entendera lo que quiero decir...
<andresmujica> no lio, no hard feelings.
<linaporras> Un líder no está ahí, un lider lidera, jalona, es un motor. Un lider hace cosas excepcionales y creo que tú puedes hacer algo así SaME
<linaporras> Bueno chicos en esta nuestra última reunión como equipo, es triste que julianarmando no haya hablado.... Alguien tiene algo más que decir?
<andresmujica> bueno chicos, no se que mas planteamientos o comentarios tengan.. yo tengo como 600 paginas por leer y como 4 docus que escribir.. así que …
<julianarmando> Estuve pendiente, no tuve mucho que decir :(
<JHOSMAN> Por mi parte no
<Bart2> ninguno..
<linaporras> Es un placer haberlos conocido por el IRC, lastimosamente este año no tuve mucho tiempo. Espero seguir aportando a la comunidad, y ayudarla a crecer. Realmente siento que aunque se hizo pudismo hacer más.
<linaporras> *pudimis
<linaporras> *pudimos
<linaporras> Esperando que las elecciones del concilio se realicen sin novedades, julianarmando viaje a Bogotá para el lanzamiento, andresmujica saque el tiempo y en Cartagena y Cúcuta se realiza lanzamiento. Me despido
<andresmujica> saben cual es el mayor logro de este concilio en mi concepto????
<linaporras> Deseándoles lo mejor en sus vidas!
<linaporras> di Andrew
<JHOSMAN> no se andresmujica solo ud lo sabe :P
<andresmujica> que de como 5 personas que se lanzaron la vez pasada, pasamos a 8.
<andresmujica> lo que quiero decir
<Bart2> linaporras:  no creo... vamos a ver que pasa.. estoy cuadrando
<andresmujica> es que se institucionalizaron las eleccionas
<andresmujica> y eso es importante
<SergioMeneses> (y)
<linaporras> que quieres decir con eso de se institucionalizaron andresmujica?
<JHOSMAN> yo ni me acordaba de eso jeej
<andresmujica> que se logró que se hicieran elecciones y que hubiera candidatos
<andresmujica> y de hecho
<andresmujica> bastante ruido alrededor del tema
<andresmujica> es decir son importantes
<andresmujica> el concilio ya se ve como un referente
<andresmujica> como un ente que esta con la comunidad y es de la comunidad.
<andresmujica> eso creo que es invaluable
<andresmujica> y en últimas son uds quienes lo lograron
<SergioMeneses> totalmente de acuerdo
<julianarmando> Genial :D
<andresmujica> chicos.. me surge una inquietud
<linaporras> di
<andresmujica> creen que el contacto se lo debería entregar a alguien del concilio actual
<andresmujica> o a alguien del concilio nuevo?
<JHOSMAN> actual
<linaporras> creo que debes esperar al concilio nuevo
<andresmujica> si es del concilio actual
<andresmujica> pues que sea de una vez
<linaporras> y considero que como habías dicho no debe ser miembro del concilio...
<andresmujica> uds diran
<Bart2> me parece que al del actual
<andresmujica> votos por dejarlo en alguien del concilio actual
<SergioMeneses> pero entonces el contacto es miembro del concilio o un ente aparte?
<Bart2> se supone que contacto + 5 del concilio
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pues considero que lo ideal es que sea miembro del concilio con VOZ pero sin voto   (que bueno, habría que mirar que tanto incumplí yo la regla.. pero en gral hable mucho, pero creo que vote poco)
<linaporras> jajajja
<andresmujica> Bart2:  algo así.. .igual creo que tenemos un desorden con la cantidad de miembros pero bueno no importa
<linaporras> ps así debería ser... yo voto porque el próximo concilio decida..
<Bart2> yo voto por el actual
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<julianarmando> Pero si hay alguien del actual concilio que quiera ser el contacto?
<andresmujica> pues lo bueno que sea del concilio actual es la experiencia
<linaporras> pues a mi me gustaría....
<SergioMeneses> en eso andresmujica tiene razon
<Bart2> +1 andresmujica
<andresmujica> pues si tiene animos para elegir contacto, les propongo lo hagamos de una vez
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, seria una votacion o algo asi?
<SergioMeneses> nunca hemos elegido contacto antes
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> ya les muestro como fue
<JHOSMAN> ok
<linaporras> washh
<andresmujica> pucha los logs estan caidos
<linaporras> naaa niños, movamosle que son las 11. y me saln arrugitas XD
<julianarmando> jejejeje
<julianarmando> A mi me gustaria elegir de una :p
<andresmujica> bueno no encuentro los log
<andresmujica> s
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<linaporras> Hay alguien más que quiera ser contacto, julianarmando o JHOSMAN
<SergioMeneses> eso pasa, cuando no los necesitemos aparece
<andresmujica> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/07/20/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: ya tiene arruguitas :P p
<linaporras> pues cuenta como fue
<julianarmando> Yo no quiero
<andresmujica> hehehe
<andresmujica> amo la web
<andresmujica> http://web.archive.org/web/20100806151339/http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/07/20/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<andresmujica> listo ahi esta la historia
<andresmujica> de hecho voy a copiarlo en la wiki antes de que se pierda forever
<SergioMeneses> jajaja que viejera
<SergioMeneses> hasta jorge aparece
<SergioMeneses> :')
<linaporras> ahhhh no no tengo JHOSMAN
<linaporras> me parece bien a la WIki!
<andresmujica> bueno en términos generales es que se propusieron unos miembros para ser contacto y si les interesaba se hacia la votación.
<JHOSMAN> por ahora paso :s
<andresmujica> Entonces si me permiten yo propongo a dos candidatos
<SergioMeneses> algo que no entiendo mucho es como el contacto tiene voz pero no tiene voto
<andresmujica> linaporras:  y  julianarmando
<andresmujica> y antes doy mi razones para cada uno
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  creo que era mas para que no afectara las decisiones del concilio por la cantidad par/impar de gente
<andresmujica> propongo a julianarmando por la siguiente razón.
 * SergioMeneses habla luego
<andresmujica> He tenido la oportunidad de ver su trabajo, el papel que ha jugado, y el enfoque que ha tenido.
<andresmujica> considero que es muy pero muy valioso que julianarmando tiene una virtud gigantesca que
<andresmujica> debo decirlo
<andresmujica> muy pocos tienen
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  es capaz de realizar un analisis objetivo de la situación
<andresmujica> y evitar realizar juicios de valor
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  plantea acciones concretas y soluciones concretas a inconvenientes que se presenten
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  es capaz de tomar distancia y guiar en el camino correcto.
<andresmujica> es decir, lo que he visto de julianarmando es que es una persona imparcial y que busca lo mejor de la situación para irse por ese lado.  Adicional piensa en comunidad.
<andresmujica> esas son mis razones para proponer a julianarmando
<andresmujica> ahora respecto a linaporras
<andresmujica> creo que linaporras es otro motor vibrante en esta comunidad
<andresmujica> creo que linaporras es muy inteligente y capaz, e impulsa mucho a los demas.
<andresmujica> es bastante comunicativa y apasionada
<andresmujica> pero escucha y analiza
<andresmujica> buscando tomar el mejor camino posible
<andresmujica> creo que la mayor virtud de linaporras es querer hacer y hacer.
<andresmujica> linaporras:  tambien tiene un punto importante a su favor y es el manejo del ingles
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  entiendo que tambien lo maneja pero no conozco ese aspecto en particular
<linaporras> ***yo propongo que andresmujica haga empalme antes de irse.  Y por cuánto tiempo, eso ambién lo podemos definir ahora. Yo sugiero que sea los dos años del concilio y que si hay reununcia o algo así el que lo reemplace termine con el período del concilio.
<andresmujica> creo que en ambos casos tiene el espacio hacia futuro para desarrollar la labor de contacto, entendiendo el ejercicio de este cargo bajo la perspectiva de enlace y no de figura.
<linaporras> Yo adoro a julianarmando y si, él es muy objetivo. Yo soy más apasionada :p
<julianarmando> Muchas gracias andresmujica por esas palabras, de verdad :O
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  si me preguntan a mi, y si la decisión fuera solo mia (con el perdón de linaporras) lo elegiría a ud.
<linaporras> jajajja :p
<linaporras> te perdono
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> :*
<linaporras> :*
<andresmujica> esas son mis propuestas
<linaporras> julianarmando no se quede callado
<julianarmando> jeje muchas gracias de verdad estoy :O    y bueno, con el respeto de todos, yo pienso que lo mas positivo para la comunidad es tener a lina como contacto, sobretodo por el ingles fluido de ella y por supuesto, por las cualidades antes mencionadas y hay algo mas...
<julianarmando> A mi me encanta trabajar con lina, desde hace años he trabado con ella en varios proyectos y me sentiria mas que comodo con ella como contacto y como compañera para lo que se pueda hacer por medio de ella como contacto y en pro de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> A mi aun hay algo q no me cuadra, el contacto tiene que ser alguien que trabaje a la par del concilio ( en todos los locos es parte del concilio ) no se porque ahora sacar el puesto aparte, la verdad no le veo figura a eso... lina y julian deben trabajar como si fueran un miembro mas del concilio, pero no se postularon cuando el llamado... que hace pensar que acepten?
<julianarmando> para apoyarla al maximo,
<linaporras> :o <3
<linaporras> yo acabo de decir que me intersa
<linaporras> de hecho lo dije hace rato
<linaporras> esta persona como se mencionó previamente tendrá voz pero no voto
<linaporras> no sé que más razones existan, pero el tema de las votaciones es una muy importante
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso no seria productivo
<linaporras> SaMe podrías explicarnos porqué sería fundamental que el contacto tuviera voto ?
<SergioMeneses> yo la verdad no le veo razon a la llegada de un miembro extra, cuando el contacto puede ser todo el concilio en general, sin que mal entiendan
<linaporras> andresmujica, podrías argumentar un poco sobre lo contrario
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, el contacto es usualmente cuando no hay concilios
<SergioMeneses> es la persona que gestiona materiales y es la voz del team a nivel internacional
<SergioMeneses> me explico no es por uds! si uds quedan elegidos entonces deben integrarse a trabajar con el concilio mano a mano
<SergioMeneses> como un miembro mas
<SergioMeneses> repito: no tengo nada en contra de uds o quiero el puesto para mi mismo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  creo que ese justamente es el argumento para el tema de la voz y no voto…   "el contacto puede ser todo el concilio en general"
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entonces porque una persona de contacto?
<SergioMeneses> y de ser asi porq no q el nuevo concilio la elija
<SergioMeneses> me explico podemos postular a lina y a julian
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> pero si me pareceria que si separamos el contacto como a un 'extra' eso no seria nada util
<andresmujica> hmmm, bueno pero al fin que, no acababamos de decir que eligieramos de una vez?
<linaporras> hoy estoy muy de acuerdo con andresmujica....
<linaporras> ya habíamos decido definir de una vez
<andresmujica> igual no lo estamos separando… es como ha venido funcionando desde hace rato…
<linaporras> bueno de hecho yo fui la unica que dijo que no...
<JHOSMAN> yo tambien estoy de acuerdo con andresmujica
<andresmujica> mi no entender que paso ahora.
<SergioMeneses> bueno expuse mi punto de vista
<SergioMeneses> solo era eso
<linaporras> por otra parte, ampliando lo que dice andrés... creo que es el cargo de más responsabilidad, y en esa medida debe ser imparcial, y seguir las directrices del concilio. Del mismo modo en le log que envía andres se habla del tiempo para este tema...
<linaporras> siendo parte y arte pues...
<SergioMeneses> el concilio no es imparcial?
<linaporras> Chicos me arrugo porque no me dejan dormir... En realidad no sucede que me arrugo sucede que tengo que madrugar!
<SergioMeneses> procedan a votar
<linaporras> el concilio como un todo si...
<linaporras> bueno
<linaporras> julianarmando
<linaporras> JHOSMAN
<linaporras> andresmujica
<andresmujica> votos por julianarmando
<linaporras> Bart2
<Bart2> +1 julianarmando
<JHOSMAN> +1 linaporras
<julianarmando> +1 LinaPorras
<linaporras> SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> no voto... por las razones que expuse
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no entiendo su postura, pero pues la acepto.
<linaporras> andresmujica vote
<andresmujica> +1 linaporras
<linaporras> porfavor
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la expuse arriba
<linaporras> yo me siento impedida  porque me postulé...
<SergioMeneses> simplemente no me parece que el contacto sea un extra
<SergioMeneses> pero esta bien, sin resentimientos
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  creo que igual eso se puede arreglar, como tu mismo dices, no es para cortarse las venas.
<linaporras> siendo así entonces queda: 3 votos lina 1 julian y 2 personas que no votamos
<andresmujica> pere que eso lo decía yo
<andresmujica> los votos quedan
<andresmujica> linaporras:  3  julianarmando 1 enblanco 2
<linaporras> entonces, mencioné lo de los tiempos...  creo que eso es importante antes de que nos vayamos.
<linaporras> no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como le quitas luego el contacto a una persona para darlo al concilio? eso no me parece bien, asi que no es simple pero el nuevo contacto tendra que trabajar en esta nueva era
<andresmujica> entonces sí no hay más discusión, el nuevo contacto de Ubuntu Colombia es linaporras
<linaporras> no entiendo SergioMeneses eso que acabas de decir, porfa amplia
<linaporras> El contacto es del concilio, pero más que eso es de la comunidad también...
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ok, ya cambiando el tema, lo que entiendo es que se podría configurar el launchpad para que el contacto sea directamente el concilio y no una persona en particular??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> por eso decia
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  linaporras creo que ese debería ser entonces el objetivo para el futuro
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, hay muchas cosas que no se hacian y que debemos cambiar, si quedo en el concilio tengo muchas cosas en mente para la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> comenzando porq todos posteen en el planet
<andresmujica> que se elimine la figura de contacto
<linaporras> julianarmando no crea que no me va  a ayudar...
<andresmujica> para que quede el concilio como tal.
<JHOSMAN> Muchachos, debo salir :s
<JHOSMAN> y muchachita
<julianarmando> linaporras, ahi estare siempre...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  ayudenos con un blast antes de irse
<linaporras> eso no me ignonre JHOSMAN, pa dónde va a esta hora
<andresmujica> con el anuncio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pero eso se podia haber hecho como lo dije
<SergioMeneses> por eso decia que no veia la diferencia
<linaporras> mmm una duda muy específica y eso como funcionaría para la solicitud de materiales?
<andresmujica> yap, igual creo que es algo que debe desarrollarse en el próximo ciclo
<linaporras> cómo se realizarían los envíos
<andresmujica> linaporras:  en el proceso de entrega te explico
<andresmujica> no es muy complicado que digamos
<andresmujica> saber hecharle el cuento a los gringos
<linaporras> Entonces mm me perdí....
<linaporras> ese sería el proceso a liderar
<SergioMeneses> eso es breve linaporras
<linaporras> que se vuelva el concilio completo el contacto
<linaporras> me parece super!
<andresmujica> claro linaporras
<andresmujica> ya sabes tu misión cual es
<andresmujica> ;)
<linaporras> Entonces esa es la misión!
<linaporras> misión acordada
<andresmujica> bueno srs
<andresmujica> muchas gracias por todo
<SergioMeneses> no entiendo
<andresmujica> gracias en especial por la paciencia
<SergioMeneses> de hecho yo puedo hacer eso con mi cuenta de LP
<SergioMeneses> bueno srs buena noche
<andresmujica> saludos
<andresmujica> un abrazo
<andresmujica> felicitaciones a linaporras
<linaporras> haré el empalme con andrés y con el nuevo concilio empezaré a organizar para que el concilio sea el contacto y se empodere del mismo!
<julianarmando> Genial! buena noche!
<andresmujica> listo!
<andresmujica> ya estoy escribiendo el anuncio
<linaporras> Y julianarmando me ayudará!
<linaporras> Se les quiere
<linaporras> descansen
